# Floorstanding speakers for TV



## masterkd (Mar 24, 2015)

One of my friend is looking for floorstanding speakers.

Budget: Rs. 8000 - 9000

He is thinking to buy F&D T80U.
F&D T80U | Best Sound Bar | Surround Sound System
Please suggest if the choice is good as I am unable to find many reviews also is there anything else to consider.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 27, 2015)

new product from F&D! didn't know about it. ask him to demo a pair at a store like More, or someplace else.
other option would be to get a pair of used floorstanders. hifivision is a good forum to source one from. although i doubt that even a used pair of FS could be had for 10k from there, but no harm in trying. but in this case, most probably an external amp would also be reqd., meaning another expenditure.
third option would be to get a pair of good bookshelves, esp. if the usage is going to be primarily music-listening. HFV should again help.


----------

